# Do I have Gerd, Acid reflux ?



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have bloating, upset stomach,with burning in my stomach as well, heart palpitations at times, chest pains, a sour taste or burning feeling in my throat. I have had an upper and lower GI, CT scans,Ultrasounds, Colonscopy,x rays, you name it,and I'v had it. They told me I had IBS. I have lost weight with this. Last night, I couldnt' sleep, I had to sit up, I had palpitations, nervousness, anxiety, I also felt like a burning, sour taste feeling in my throat. Today I have a lump it feels like in my throat, upset stomach, burning feelings, and really bloated, and when I walk I get more bloated. I took vicodin yesterday for my back pain, not sure if this caused problems last night, it could have also been the 4 cups of tea before bed time. I"m still sick today, my stomach is tender and painful to the touch. pls help, does this sound like Gerd to you as well ????


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi cvoor, i'm sorry about your situation, it sounds like my problem, I have Gerd, I haven;t had any test done, because is comming out of my bank account. almost four months ago, I was fine...one day I was eating and started to feel ill, I wanted to vomit, Went to my doctor and he told me I had Gerd, because my Symptoms, He gave me Protonix, I just stop this medication, I been trying other remedies. they are not working. I feel pain in my throat and chest, and It feels like I have a lump on my troat, Like if I had a big Adams Apple, and it feels like I have lot's of liquid, I wake up around 2 or so at least 3 times a week, and it happend almost at the same time. after I wake up my heart start to raise. I have too be very careful what I eat, and I had never been a big eater, My regular Weight is 113, but now I weight like 105. I hardly eat, I'm scare to do so. Also do you feel pain when you eat? at times it feels like the food is stock in my esophagus. It hurts to eat. I hope you feel better soon, I still have fate that I will be back to normal one of these day's.I want to wish you a Happy Christmas


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh Thnx, sometimes I feel alone with this, when I get up in the middle of the night, and my heart races, and the anxiety sets in, and I feel like there is something burning in my throat, and my throat gets sore and also a lump feeling. Not to mention my stomach hurting at the same time. I dont really feel any pain when I eat, but sometimes can't eat much, because my stomach starts to bother me, and I get full easy. Anway I try to drink lots of water, I wish you a happy holiday as well, and I guess we will have to watch what we eat,LOL.....


----------

